# Cooking Woodducks ???



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well on one of my leases there is a beaver pond, that is ate up with woodies, i was just wondering how some of u guys cook them up, this will be my first time going after them, just wanna know some of the best ways to cook them when im done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2005)

My favorite way is to cut em up like a fryer chicken, season and flour em, then fry em till almost done. Then make a gravy outa the fryin` pan drippin`s and put the pieces back in and simmer over low heat till tender.Make a pot of rice, with bisquits  to go with it.


----------



## jay sullivent (Oct 26, 2005)

i like to cut the breast meat off the bone and into strips, batter with spicy batter, and fry til crispy. gravy and rice with me as well. sop that gravy up with them crispy duck fingers!!!


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 26, 2005)

dang.  when can i come over and eat with y'all??!!!!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 26, 2005)

wrap bacon around the breast and grill . Use a tooth pick to secure the bacon with.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 27, 2005)

*Boil*

Boil em up, and make duck-n-rice, just like chicken/rice. Add onions bellpeppers, celery whatever you want.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 27, 2005)

Unlike most, I never put Bacon on waterfowl......... if I want Bacon, I just cook bacon.

I take the "duck plucker" and knock all the feathers off a drawn bird, cut off the wings, and the legs. 

Take the game shears and cut the backbone out. Then the bird is basically "butterflied"....

Coat in Cavender's seasoning and put in the castiron skillet breast up and bake at 300 degrees for 3-4 hours. Long slow cooking is the key. Baste often.

Remove from the oven and the duck will fall off the bone. Serve with your sides of choice.


----------



## Hunter450 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Woodduck cookin*

What I do with wood duck is debreast the bird, place in a zip lock bag then put it in a cooler of fridge and let it bleed out for 8 hours. Cut the breast in 3/4 - 1 inch cubes against the grain. Place cubes in a zip lock with dale's for no more than an hour, wrap  meat cubes, a piece of pepper cheeze and water chestnut in bacon, secure with toothpick and place on a hot weber grill for about 10-12 minutes and   This combination will slap you naked and hide your clothes.


----------



## Son (Oct 27, 2005)

*Wood Ducks*

Soak 'em until the paint comes off then boil until all the pine smell is gone.
No, seriously. I heard you put the skinned ducks in a pot of water with a rock in it. Boil for two hours, throw the ducks away and eat the rock.
Actually I don't know anything about this subject, just wanted to get in on it...


----------



## little rascal (Oct 27, 2005)

*duck peppers*

take several Jalepenos and cut in half length wise. Scrape or cut out the membrane and seeds. Cut duck breast in strips(can be pre-marinated in cheap red wine or your favorite or just plain),place on peppers and a slit of onion on each, then wrap with a half piece of bacon and toothpick. Grill til bacon looks done but not crispy. Everything that flies is good this way. Even coot and merg's is awsome on peppers. A ring neck is the only one that ever tasted a little gamey.
Another easy way is to marinate the breast in terriyaki and then coat with sesame seed's and sautee in a hot lightly greased skillet, just don't over do it. Duck needs to be rare or no more than bright pink. You over cook it and that rock would taste better!


----------



## Beehaw (Oct 27, 2005)

Son said:
			
		

> Actually I don't know anything about this subject, just wanted to get in on it...



I think that could be said of more than half the posts on this site (myself included).

I prefer to make gumbo.  Although it can be time consuming, it is a lot of fun and I learn more about it everytime I make it.

Here is a grat website of a guy I met on a duck hunting site years ago  http://members.tripod.com/happyflappin/gumbo/DaFirstPage.html


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 28, 2005)

debreast birds

cut breast into strips about the size of your pinckey or ring finger "across the grain"...

soak in a salt water brine/mixture...in the fridge... change water when it gets dark with blood and resalt.. head shots takes one or two changes body shots takes two or three changes...

rinse meat in a collander... 

put a handfull of flour in a quart ziplock... salt and pepper "season" to taste...

drop in strips and shake shake shake....

now "THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT STEP"

put  about an 1/8 inch of """""OLIVE OIL""""" in the bottom of a cast iron skillet...get it warm then turn it down to 5 or 6 on the dial "medium"...

lay the strips in and "LIGHTLY brown on both sides...

dont over cook it.....

i made the mistake of cooking some for a friend that always gave me his birds cause "he could stand to eat them"... guess what... he wants my birds now...

this is good for any waterfowl "cept ganzers"... yes even geese , just takes more salt water changes...


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2005)

ya'll betta listen to ole bigunga1...dat boy takes his eatin seriously '-)


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 29, 2005)

yall no what color a pot is don'tcha.... you guessed it, "mud" color....


----------



## Shine Runner (Oct 29, 2005)

*Can't wait to try some of those....here's another one*

Debreast, fillet breast meat off ribs and breast bone, soak in salt water mixture, resoak if needed, marinate in whatever you like (Italian dressing, Dale's, wine, or all of them), mix french onion soup, cream of mushroom, and some dill/lemon pepper in crockpot, lay breast in, cook +/- 4 hrs, serve with wild rice and cathead biscuts.

If you gonna grill'em, filleting the meat off and cutting the breast at least in half if not 1/3's, will help it cook more even and yes medium rare or it will be like leather.

Anyone thought about frying one like a turkey?


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 30, 2005)

*I use my pheasant recipe for them*

Just use three to four woodies per pheasant


Baked Pheasant Served Twice

2	Pheasants cut up
½	lbs. of Onion chopped
3	Cans of Cream of Chicken soup
3	Cans of Chicken with Rice or with Wild Rice (or combination)
3 	Tbsp. of Texas Pete (hot sauce)**
2	Tbsp. of Liquid Smoke
¾ 	Cup of apple juice
2	Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1	Sliced apple
1	tsp. of Lemon Pepper 
	Paprika 
	Parmesan Cheese
14	0z. Of rice



Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees.  In a 4-quart saucepan mix the soups, hot sauce, liquid smoke, apple juice, worchestershire sauce, apple, onion, and lemon pepper.  Heat to warm temperature.  Place pheasant in the bottom of a roasting pan.  Pour ingredients from saucepan over pheasant. Cook pheasant for 1-½ hours.  At end of cooking time take pan out of oven.  Sprinkle paprika and parmesan cheese over sauce and pheasant (sprinkle generously).  Put back in oven for 10 minutes.

Prepare rice per instructions that come with rice.  

Serve pheasant and rice with sauce over both.  

Take left over rice, sauce, and pheasant and mix together to make pheasant soup (stew). 

**One tbsp. for mild, Three tbsp. for medium.


----------



## rusty_bucket (Oct 31, 2005)

*Rusty's Drunk Duck*

I have an incredible recipe for wood ducks Seriously.  It takes a while to cook but it is easy and gourmet.

This recipe is for 4 wood ducks so if you have more just increase the ingredients accordingly.

Ingredients:
2 12oz Beers (for the ducks)  
6 12oz Beers (for yourself)  
small container of powdered mustard
6oz soy sauce
1  8-10oz Jar of either Peach Preserves or Apricot Preserves or some type of Citris Preserves.
salt
4 Cleaned Wood Ducks​


1.  Wash Ducks and pat dry with towel (ducks must be dry)

2.  Place 4 ducks in a deep glass or metal baking/roasting pan.  Lightly salt ducks and Pour 1 beer over ducks and place in 350deg oven for 2-3 hours.  Time is not an exact science you just want the outside of the ducks to darken.

3.  Remove Ducks from oven and allow to cool.

4.  After ducks cool remove skin and bones place meat in bowl.  You want the consistancy of the meat to be like chunky bar-b-que.

5.  Mix the following ing. in a bowl:  1 beer, soy sauce, preserves, Powdered Mustard.

6.  Place duck meat in a glass baking dish and pour mixture from step 5 over the ducks.  Stir mixture into meat.

7.  Place glass dish in 400deg oven for 45min-1hr, stir occasionally.

8.  Remove from oven and eat!!

This recipe has been passed down from generations in my family,  my grandmother (i think) was the originator.  And it has become a favorite of everyone who has tried it.  It is always the first empty dish at Thanksgiving and Christmas.  The dish can be served as a gormet meal or put on bread and eaten like a duck bar-b-que sandwich.  I am serious when I say this.  If you have friends that give you ducks and you give them this recipe, they will never give you another duck (It has happened to me several times).

The recipe also works with Hooded Megansers which most people do not eat.  It will be a little 'gamier' but still delicious.

Man I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 9, 2005)

The best recipe I've ever had is cut the breast meat off the duck. You will have two pieces about 1/2 inch thick and 2and 1/2 inches long. Marinate in Italian dressing. Before you put them on the grill, wrap them in bacon. It holds the moisture in and keeps them from drying out. Cook them so there is a cool center and when you think they are about done, cut a piece of pepperjack cheese and let it melt on the top of them. Cook some wild rice to go along w/ them too. Your tongue will slap you in the head trying to get to em. 

Another incredible recipe is to take your breast and roll them in flower and salt and pepper throw them in a little bit of oil in a skillett. They will brown quickly and then put a little extra flour in the skillett and a little bit of water and then throw a little pace picante sauce in. I eat that with with white rice and it is pretty incredible also. The main thing is don't overcook, cut into the meat and if it's pink, it's done.  Goooooooooood stuff, trust me


----------

